# Emergency Comms



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am looking for a solution for having emergency communications. I want to be able to communicate to home and to emergency services in the event of a disaster or shutdown in local communications.

Basically I’m looking for a satellite phone with GPS, text/SMS and voice capabilities. I want something with a good battery life and a service plan on a prepaid basis. I don’t mind putting a couple hundred credit against my plan so that when needed I have some means of reliable communication home. I am OK with registering my credit card with the company so that I have almost unlimited use if necessary. 

Any ideas of a good phone and plan combination? I understand that this will be about a $1,000 to $1,500 or more item but if I really do need it the cost will be irrelevant.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

https://smart.com.ph/Satellite/smart-sat/plans-and-rates


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

IsatPhone Pro | Mobile Services - Globe Business


----------

